# Every United States River Visualized on One Glorious Map!



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2016)

Article and map here.  http://www.livescience.com/56751-visualization-of-united-states-rivers.html



> A new, unforgettable image is revealing how water flows through every river basin in the United States.
> The stunning visualization follows the path of blue gold throughout the country. Surprisingly, no area is too far from the path of water.
> 
> For instance, the arid Southwest may go months without significant rainfall, yet most of the region is threaded by hundreds of rivers fanning out from the Upper and Lower Colorado Rivers.
> ...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 4, 2016)

Very nice map ! We have a lot of those dry river beds where I live but when it does rain one better watch out ! They turn into fast flowing rivers rather quickly !


----------



## Carla (Nov 4, 2016)

Very interesting map. Guess we just don't think about all the rivers we have and how many of them connect. Neat!


----------



## jnos (Nov 4, 2016)

Really nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jujube (Nov 5, 2016)

That is a work of art!  Gorgeous.


----------

